# electricity - how much do you pay?



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Obviously this will be HIGHLY dependant on the size of your shop and the kwhr rate you have from your utility provider...

For a typical shop that is in the 1500 square foot range, in a southern climate (big AC use), with 2-3 computers running, conveyor dryer, lights, flash dryer, heat press, etc. I think I hit on all the big power hogs.

I'm just curious what your typical electrical bills run? Most people will only know the $$$ they spend, but if you knew the kwhr that you consumed that would REALLY be helpful because than I could calculate based on what elec. runs here.

Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

If you are looking at place or the current place you are in??

depends on your location?? How old the electricity is?? look at your home bills for percentage of taxes for your state? ask the landlord what it cost for the last person.. call the electric company as them what the last few bills were.. you just need the meter number


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

We are looking at a new "Business Park". We have talked to a few of the businesses that are already there, but they are running completely different business models. One guy has a welding shop (big bucks on elec.) another guy has a wood shop, another is a construction contractor where the crews meet in the office in the morning and then go to their job sites... So, ultimately it is a diverse mix and the quotes are all over the place. One guy pays $35 and another pay $400. Where would we fall...somewhere in the middle I suppose, but on which end.

I know how much the electricity will cost per kwhr, that isn't the problem. I am trying to figure out how much energy a typical shop would consume on a monthly basis.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

where are you located?? seasonally you would have to think are you going to run the same equipment all year around.

Here in Florida we need air of course but when it cools down we won't need the air anymore.. so our bill will decrease.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have the highest electric rates here in the PRC. A/C is at the top of the list. Any type of high watt appliance comes next like dryers. Forget computers, lights and stuff like that. Even here a 1500 sqft place with only lights will only run $20/mo even if you never turn them off.


----------



## freak001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! Only $20/Month? It's really very short amount I am paying for 800sqft home's electricity up to $110 to $120/Month.


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

He said "only lights"...I can't imagine your elec. bill is that high is that is the ONLY thing you are running.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We were told our electricity bill just running the AC alone was gonna be $50 a month will with our equipment and working 7 days a week ..1125 sq. feet (half air w/ wall units) half w/ warehouse space... our bill is over $100 

but we are in Florida and when do work an 10 hour day we turn off everything we can and lower the air because it really hot and takes forever to get cool again.

So when winter comes we will see.. all you can do is hope for the best. Its gonna depend on how much you are there, the current state of the building, how old the wiring is..factors that are out of your control really..


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

The building we are looking at is new. 480V service to the unit.

If we are looking at <$150 on a regular basis, I think that will be managable. I just don't want to get shocked by a $400/month bill every month! lol


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If your equipment is calculated in watts add them all up. Like your press, llights etc.. Anything with horse power add all the motor HP and times 746 (1 HP = 746 watts) Once you have everything into watts add everything to get total watts. Total watts x number of hours worked = total watts per day. Divide total watts per day by 1,000 to get KWH per day. KWH per day x price per KWH = cost per day. Of cource you need to make a guess on AC but for everything else, you can come darn close.


----------



## amly764 (Jun 2, 2021)

100$ to 120$ /month


----------



## BarbraIss (Jul 12, 2021)

Well, the electricity bill depends a lot on the season. In summer, you have to turn on the air conditioning to create a cool environment. And in winter you turn on the lights more often than in summer. On average, we spend 100-120 dollars per 100 sq. feet.


----------



## gtgraphicsRyan (Jun 17, 2015)

we only average about $150 a month at our shop in Northern Minnesota with a commercial meter.


----------



## Brock Rivera (Oct 17, 2021)

$175 average


----------

